# Post Isaac in the LA Marshes



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Not a good thing to watch from your desk, especially on a day as nice as today. Warning, there are a couple of F-Bombs dropped, by accident, I'm sure.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that with us! I have caught reds down out of the south pass of the Miss. River but never on a fly. What a thrill that would be. Good videos and good luck with your adventures. GG


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

That is an awesome video! The folks at SWE are a good crew.


----------

